# When does Netflix release new episodes?



## itjohn (Aug 14, 2010)

Forgive me if this is the wrong area to post this but I couldn't find any where else. 

My wife and I are wondering how long after a new episode airs, for example "Weeds" on showtime, is available from Netlix from our Tivo? Is it different for every show? or network? or is there a standard release time across the board.

I ask because we started watching Weeds about a month ago and got hooked. We finished season 5 a few days ago and I know the new season will be starting sometime soon. We would hate to have to wait until the season six is done or something crazy like that to be able to watch it. Plus I am hesitant on starting any other shows on Netflix because I dont know how the timing of when new episodes are available.

I can't seem to find the answer to this anywhere so if any one know's or can point me in the right direction I (and my wife) would much appreciate it.


----------



## Grey Griffin (May 24, 2007)

This varies greatly from show to show. Legend of the Seeker was a week delay for new eps. Season 2 of Leverage was the same way but now none of its seasons are available for streaming. I've seen some shows where you could stream them once the season ended but before the DVDs were out and others where streaming and DVD release were at the same time. I believe the Starz programs are available a few days after they air.

Showtime looks a little tough to figure out. They have the first 5 seasons of Weeds available for streaming but only the first season of Californication and first 2 seasons of Dexter even though the DVD sets of later seasons are available.

Ultimately, I guess the answer is that it varies from show to show. I also have trouble seeing any patterns from network to network.


----------

